# Some advice needed



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

OK, long of the short is I adopted a Betta from my neighbors. They knew I liked fish and they were afraid their kids wouldn't take care of him. They knew I loved animals so they brought him to me. Ive noticed 2 things so far that I'm a little curious about. This is only the 2nd night I've had him so I may just be paranoid but I want to make sure before its too late to do anything

1. His food is made for Bettas, made sure of that. I only put 2 or 3 in at a time since I've read they don't eat a lot. Ive noticed sometimes he will swallow a pellet, then spit it out. Is this a normal behavior? 

2. Every once in a great while he will suddenly dart, then stop. Is this also normal behavior?

As always I deeply appreciate the help and I will include a pic of him and his little bowl like thing. The plant is silk, it gives him room to swim and spots to rest and hide when he wants to. (I'd LOVE to get him a bigger tank, but being unemployed puts a TIGHT strain on finances so I want to make him as comfortable as I can with what I have)


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I like your planted betta jar. Our old betta ate like that also. I would just drop in a couple at a time until he would stop catching it. A couple more would just sit at the bottom until he ate them.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I pretty much just feed my bettas blood worm they gobble that up w/out any problem.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Smark,thanks, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has seen this happen

CrazyFishLady, Ill consider getting some bloodworms, you feed frozen or freeze dried?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I have both but they definitely prefer the frozen. I let the block thaw in a disposable shot glass then I just pick a few out w/ tweezers and throw it in the tank.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Ya I've heard they seem to prefer the frozen to freeze dried. He seems very relaxed and calm and i think he might have blown a couple small bubbles while i was out at a friends for New Years.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a little worried right now, i just did his first water change and he got really stressed. I hope he will be ok. Does anyone have any tips to make a WC less stressful?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry but what is a WC


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Water Change


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Match the temp. of the water and remember to use dechlor. You could try keeping it dark to keep the fish calm. Some people match the pH too, but its not necessary (and can be dangerous if you mess up) as long as you don't let too long go between WCs.


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

When I first got my male, he ate like that as well. He'd take a piece in his mouth, nod his head, and spit it back out. 

Now, as soon as the food goes in, he eats it ASAP!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you should try "Betta Blasts" for a great food.people put bettas in small containers which isn't that big of a deal..but.................bettas like to be warm..80-82 degrees.in the winter it is not that warm so his water would be in the low 70's.that would make him pretty lethargic.
goldfish and bettas are 2 of the most abused fish in this country.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Agreed Loha. As I said though I'd LOVE to get him a bigger tank but my finances are VERY constrained. If i were to get him something a little bigger, do you have a heater and tank size recommendation?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO a 2.5 is the smallest tank that looks like a tank. 2.5s, 5s, and 10s are all about the same price and all big enough for a betta. The bigger the tank, the fewer the water changes you need to do and the more choices your have and the less likely a "crash", but a water quality problem is not likely with only 1 fish anyway. With a 10, you could have other fish with the betta. Really the 2.5 is fine for 1 betta, even 1 gallon is an improvement on those llittle "betta bowls". But you might find a 10 gallon kit with heater cheaper than buying a 2.5 and a heater separately. Also check for used tanks, 10s are often go for $5. 

In the mean time, if you have an incandesscent desk light, you can use it to warm the little tank. 

IMO submersible heaters are better, but the non submersibles work just fine for less money, but you do need to pick one that will fit on the tank.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Think my friends mom might have a 10 i could use. What other possible fish could go in with a Betta that it wont rip apart?


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

For awhile, I had mollies with my Betta. He didn't bother them. When I aquired some male guppies, I had to seperate them. The betta went after the male guppies because of their flashy tails. 

I think pretty much anything that isn't too flashy can go in with him. Just to get fish that are too big for your tank.


----------

